# Turkish?



## WanderingBurro (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm not Turkish but I keep seeing Turkish replies creep up in random corners on this site. There might be an audience for that. I remember hearing about some Turkish incel forum shutting down so let's just pull a Merkel and accept some refugees


----------



## 5'7 zoomer (Dec 14, 2022)

İ vouch


----------



## Klaus Schwab (Dec 16, 2022)

Yes bring more turks to zis forum oy vey!


----------



## SecularIslamist (Dec 16, 2022)

Against.
I saw tons of normies, manlets and LTNs in turkey with hot gfs. If western countries were like Turkey, there would be no widespread problems in society. Inceldom and hypergamy does not exist, or if it does it is extremely limited. Those self-decribed 'incels' are most likely trucels who look like this






Any problems turkcels have with women are far more magnified than problems in countries like the US and UK.


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 16, 2022)

Klaus Schwab said:


> Yes bring more turks to zis forum oy vey!


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

SecularIslamist said:


> Against.
> I saw tons of normies, manlets and LTNs in turkey with hot gfs. If western countries were like Turkey, there would be no widespread problems in society. Inceldom and hypergamy does not exist, or if it does it is extremely limited. Those self-decribed 'incels' are most likely trucels who look like this
> 
> 
> ...


fuck no. i am mtn/htn in turkey and i get brutually everything mogged every single day of my life


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

WanderingBurro said:


> I'm not Turkish but I keep seeing Turkish replies creep up in random corners on this site. There might be an audience for that. I remember hearing about some Turkish incel forum shutting down so let's just pull a Merkel and accept some refugees


thank you for your service to the great turkish nation you will always be remembered


----------



## SecularIslamist (Dec 17, 2022)

seth said:


> fuck no. i am mtn/htn in turkey and i get brutually everything mogged every single day of my life


I'm comparing to standards in the West. Seriously Turkey is just a lite version of the West. If you consider yourself on the border of MTN/HTN in Turkey, you're probably an LTN/MTN in the West


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

SecularIslamist said:


> I'm comparing to standards in the West. Seriously Turkey is just a lite version of the West. If you consider yourself on the border of MTN/HTN in Turkey, you're probably an LTN/MTN in the West


people here rated me as mtn/htn depending on the photo + i am fat so a leanmax will help me a lot


----------



## SecularIslamist (Dec 17, 2022)

seth said:


> people here rated me as mtn/htn depending on the photo + i am fat so a leanmax will help me a lot


Send pics and I'll judge. You can't be anywhere near HTN if you're fat.

If you think Turkey is bad, it's no fucking way as bad as the UK or US. Plus the average height felt shorter than UK, and guys and girls were slightly uglier than people from the UK.


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

SecularIslamist said:


> Send pics and I'll judge. You can't be anywhere near HTN if you're fat.
> 
> If you think Turkey is bad, it's no fucking way as bad as the UK or US. Plus the average height felt shorter than UK, and guys and girls were slightly uglier than people from the UK.


Idk i am the definition of a mentalcel so i cant rate myself so i rely on people here my dad used to be a model as well people tell me i look like him but i dont believe since i am an abused dog

i dont think turkey is bad since i havent stepped outside for a long time but i agree with you about turks being uglier than ukcels i just switched to a new phone so i dont have any photos but i will send you as soon as i take some photos what i am actually trying to say is women are chad only everywhere just because they date mtns here doesnt mean they wont cheat i watch tons of tiktoks about it daily i have no life constant abuse in my childhood fucked me up


----------



## SecularIslamist (Dec 17, 2022)

seth said:


> Idk i am the definition of a mentalcel so i cant rate myself so i rely on people here my dad used to be a model as well people tell me i look like him but i dont believe since i am an abused dog
> 
> i dont think turkey is bad since i havent stepped outside for a long time but i agree with you about turks being uglier than ukcels i just switched to a new phone so i dont have any photos but i will send you as soon as i take some photos what i am actually trying to say is women are chad only everywhere just because they date mtns here doesnt mean they wont cheat i watch tons of tiktoks about it daily i have no life constant abuse in my childhood fucked me up


That's brutal. At least Turkey is still relatively conservative than the absolute degenerate state of the UK where 99% of women walk around as strippers. Get yourself a religious hoejabi   hijabi girl .


----------



## seth (Dec 17, 2022)

SecularIslamist said:


> That's brutal. At least Turkey is still relatively conservative than the absolute degenerate state of the UK where 99% of women walk around as strippers. Get yourself a religious hoejabi   hijabi girl .


i am an atheist jfl


----------

